# Ok......I'll do it!!!! Men's Pro who's going to win KY?????



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

As always Levi is in the mix.....
My top 5 for the shoot off are

Dan McCarthy - Hoyt
Dan Evans - Hoyt
Hammer - Hoyt
Levi - Mathews
Griggs - Elite

With all the chips in the middle I pick Danny Evans to take his 1st ASA title home this weekend!!!!


Good luck to all and be safe....wish I was there


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I think Christenberry, he seem to have the ASA game down 



My top 5

Christenberry
Morgan
Hopkins
Gillingham
johnson ( the guy won won last years ASA championship)


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol Johnson!!!!!
Jamie Jamison Is his name


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Nathan Brooks is due to win one
DB


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Babyk said:


> Lol Johnson!!!!!
> Jamie Jamison Is his name


thanks, he has bee shooting pretty great. Won't forget that name again


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope Justin Bethel has a good shoot. He is a rookie in the pro class and got second at Louisiana. He is a Texan.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Hopkins leading it.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Always rootin' for Jack Wallace........Gary Studt is strong this year also...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Nathan Brooks in third after first day. Maybe this one might be his to win!
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Day -1-

JEFF HOPKINS 216 

LEVI MORGAN 210 
BRANDON REYES 210 
ERIC GRIGGS 210 
JUSTIN MARTIN 210 
BILL MC CALL 210 

WALTER RUSH 208 
NATHAN BROOKS 208 
JUSTIN BETHEL 208 
DANNY EVANS 208

DALE JONES 206

TIM GILLINGHAM 205

JAMIE JAMISON 204
JACK WALLACE 204 
STEPHEN ALTIZER 204


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Day -1-
> 
> JEFF HOPKINS 216
> 
> ...


Looks like anyone game tommorrow. Close race for sure.
DB


----------



## Jbeau (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice to see some unfamiliar names in the mix. Go Nathan B.


----------



## Brody13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Go Bethel!!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow tight race! Anybodys guess for the shootoff at this point. Reyes is due. But theres that levi guy so ya never know.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Brody13 said:


> Go Bethel!!!!


That's what I'm talking about. Good first round for him. Hope he does it again tomorrow.


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

Would like to see Griggs win this one, and I think he will.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowtexan said:


> I hope Justin Bethel has a good shoot. He is a rookie in the pro class and got second at Louisiana. He is a Texan.


Justin Bethal made the shoot down. Way to go Justin
DB


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

What's the top 5


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mens pro shoot down is

Jeff Hopkins 24 up 
Jack Wallace 20 up
Levi Morgan 20up
Dan Mcarthey 19up
Justin Bethal 16 up

Looks the making of great shoot down. Unofficial scores sent in tex from shoot site.


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Jeff Hopkins wins it all

Congrats to Jeff. One of the best ever in the sport.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Scores are posted


http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=146


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow
ASA on the ball getting these scores posted!!!

Great job to them keeping us who couldn't make it!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats also to Jeff Hopkins......was he shooting Easton's or CX X-Jammer 27s????


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Justin Bethal made the shoot down. Way to go Justin
> DB


Woohoo!!! Glad he did good. It just amazes me how good all those guys are. It's almost hard to grasp how much talent they all really have when it comes to judging yardage and being able too hit that twelve out to fifty yards.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

hey bowtexan, justin bethel shot a 14 on his last shot. He, hopkins, and Levi shot last shot for it all. I believe he went all in and just prob wanted to prove it to himself. I have great respect for that young man. Me and my son were in the bleachers watching him. He really should be proud. Great job MR. BETHEL.


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

Babyk said:


> Congrats also to Jeff Hopkins......was he shooting Easton's or CX X-Jammer 27s????


if jeff shot the cx line jammers then he just switched. he has always been a easton man.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I sure wish I could have seen it. Those shootdowns are some great things to watch.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowtexan said:


> I sure wish I could have seen it. Those shootdowns are some great things to watch.


Justin hit two out three `14 rings in the shoot down. He moved up to 4th from 5th. He did good but unfortunately missing that one 14 may have cost him moving up anymore.

Making two shoot downs your rookie year in pros is awesome. He got a bright future.
DB


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Babyk said:


> Congrats also to Jeff Hopkins......was he shooting Easton's or CX X-Jammer 27s????


Looked like full bores from where I was sitting.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just looked at SOY standings. Levi leading, Jeff in 3rd spot.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

This was the first shoot down I have seen. It was pretty cool. Levi hitting the 8 on the final shot sealed the deal.


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hopkins was shooting full bores


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Justin hit two out three `14 rings in the shoot down. He moved up to 4th from 5th. He did good but unfortunately missing that one 14 may have cost him moving up anymore.
> 
> Making two shoot downs your rookie year in pros is awesome. He got a bright future.
> DB


I agree. I think he has a long career with plenty of wins ahead of him. Of course that's one mans opinion, but I think he is that good.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like Levi may be slowing down some soon. May have his hands full at home.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jimb said:


> Looks like Levi may be slowing down some soon. May have his hands full at home.


He cant win them all, he was right there in the hunt. Good to see Jeff winning again.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Levi doesn't win so he's slowing down???? 
This may be the sillyiest thing I ever seen posted here

I don't think a second place finish in open pro is slowing down there bud.....

Have you ever places 2nd in any class at ASA let alone Open Pro???


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm glad Jeff won it. :first:

I've been wanting him to win another one.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> I'm glad Jeff won it. :first:
> 
> I've been wanting him to win another one.


Bet he got a few more in him.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Levi doesn't win so he's slowing down????
> This may be the sillyiest thing I ever seen posted here
> 
> I don't think a second place finish in open pro is slowing down there bud.....
> ...


Lots of archers would love to slow down to 2nd place finish. LOL
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Babyk said:


> Congrats also to Jeff Hopkins......was he shooting Easton's or CX X-Jammer 27s????


Full bores


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I think Levi is getting burned out. I mean what else is there for him to accomplish? All he talks about at shoots is how he can't wait to get back home and go fishing.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> I think Levi is getting burned out. I mean what else is there for him to accomplish? All he talks about at shoots is how he can't wait to get back home and go fishing.


thats all he talked about at the practice bails. top water bite is on fire


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

IRISH_11 said:


> I think Levi is getting burned out. I mean what else is there for him to accomplish? All he talks about at shoots is how he can't wait to get back home and go fishing.


maybe this statement is true.....but I know a handful of people who would like to be burned out and finish 2nd place!!!!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

heck who knows he may go on to be a pro bass fisherman!!!!! sounds like the man is good at anything he does!!!!!


----------

